# A little quiz!



## agemechanic03 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey all, I just came across this instructors website and found this quiz on there. I know it will be easy for most of you, but I thought I would put it on here for you all to have fun with.

Tang Soo!

http://www.whatsongb.co.uk/TSD/Quiz.html


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 2, 2007)

That was fun, I only got 22. That orgs Kicho Hyung are differnt to mine and I need to brush up on my body part terminology.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 2, 2007)

I got 26, but it would've been 27 if my attention hadn't been diverted for the "organization flag" question. I also need to learn to count better. 

Some of their spellings are way different from the ones with which I'm familiar, so I had to say them out loud to understand. For example, they said "ahn yeso pahk euro" where I'd expect to see "aneso pakero" or something like that, and "Hoeng Jin Kong Kyuk" where I'd expect "Weng Jing Kong Kyuck." 

Ah well. At least I understood where I goofed on each answer I got wrong (and durn you, Discovery Channel, for distracting me!)


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 2, 2007)

Haha, Nice excuse there JT. It's always Discovery Channels fault!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, it's true, at least. 

Anyway, quick hint on that quiz: If you're stuck on an answer to a move name or terminology, break down the phrase into what you know. I call it "ha dan soo do mah kee," not "soo do ha dan mahk kee," or however they had it, but since I know how to signify height ranges and types of attack, it wasn't that hard.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2007)

29 not bad but not perfect well what can I say


----------



## McZ (Jun 4, 2007)

29... i learned Ban Jang is assistant instructor, kyo sa is instruktor, sabum is master...


----------



## McZ (Jun 4, 2007)

large resource of TSD terminology
http://www.tangsoodo.pl/english/terminologia.htm


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 4, 2007)

I missed two....both stupid mistakes.


----------



## stephentsd (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats interesting, the site is from a club from the Tang Soo Do federation i train in, the link has gone to my instructor now! Also what i've learned from being in Korea, i don't know if you have also  MBuzzy, is that most of the language for terminology is Chinese.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you mean that the words were originally imported from China or that they are simply not Korean words at all?

There are a few that I have been quizzing my Korean civilian about and he definately knows them...so they are used in regular Korean language.  I've been trying to learn the Hangul for all of these terms....and so far, he's recognized all of the ones that I've asked him about.


----------



## stephentsd (Jun 5, 2007)

Things like front stance, and middle as in inside to out side middle block stuff like that. I have a friend who is an English teacher and she told me that the korean language has "almost chinese" and korean, like two different types of writting aswell! As most of the words, like Soo Do Ha Dan maa kee we know as knife hand low block, Soo meaning hand, ha dan meaning low, but this is the "almost chinese" part of korean, not actual korean. if that makes sence!!


----------



## foggymorning162 (Jun 5, 2007)

Time to practice I only got 19 but the ones I got wrong I in terminology I was close on and the one I got wrong on Hyungs was a stupid mistake.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

stephentsd said:


> Things like front stance, and middle as in inside to out side middle block stuff like that. I have a friend who is an English teacher and she told me that the korean language has "almost chinese" and korean, like two different types of writting aswell! As most of the words, like Soo Do Ha Dan maa kee we know as knife hand low block, Soo meaning hand, ha dan meaning low, but this is the "almost chinese" part of korean, not actual korean. if that makes sence!!


 
Yep, makes sense to me. You're speaking of the "imported" chinese words. From Wikipedia: 



> "Similar to the Japanese and Vietnamese languages, Korean language was influenced by the Chinese language in the form of Sino-Korean words. Native Korean words account for about 35% of the Korean vocabulary, while about 60% of the Korean vocabulary consists of Sino-Korean words. The remaining 5% comes from loan words from other languages, 90% of which are from English."


 
So a lot of the words in Korean are actually borrowed from other languages. For example....Computer and Tomato sound almost the same in Korean as they do in English. Just spelled in Hangul. As for two different types of writing....that is correct, but I will clarify. Korea has one writing system called Hangul. This is based on phonetic characters and is very easy to learn to read and pronounce. So the words really are Korean....they were just imported.

The other writing "type" that she is referring to is Chinese. As you drive around and read newspapers, etc, you will see that it is MOSTLY in Hangul, but every once in a while, you will run into some Chinese characters. There are a number of Chinese characters that are REQUIRED learning during school, but as you continue your education into college and beyond, more Chinese characters are employed. Many of the historical texts and very scholarly type of texts are written in Chinese (I was just in a Veteranarian's office, and maybe 1/4 of his books were in Chinese).

All of the words that we use in Martial arts, though, also are used by the rest of the population (I did more research yesterday). People who have no involvement in Martial Arts will still know what our terms mean, because they are used in daily life as well.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 6, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Yep, makes sense to me. You're speaking of the "imported" chinese words. From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like English: the majority of our words are from French/Latin sources, another good chunk is from the Norse invaders, and then there are the random other loanwords. 

The Sino-Korean stuff, I already knew that. My dobok has hanja characters on the side ("Tang Soo Do"), and of course there's the difference between "hana, tul, set" and "cho, e, sam." Just goes to show that nothing survives mixing from other cultures.


----------

